# A beautiful shawl!



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Now this one I love. 
I love the colors, the autumnal colors with the blues and greens..
Made in a wool blend and very soft and snuggly.

If this is not the colors for you, let me know or watch to see what appears next.
I am addicted to making shawls.. seriously addicted, and there will be another in a week or so.

They are $60/free shipping.
You can inbox me or email [email protected]
I accept paypal, check or cleverly disguised cash.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Gorgeous design and colour scheme. Is that the virus shawl pattern Angie used a few weeks ago?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Nope.
Not a virus.
I did one last spring in deep scarlet red though.
The virus shawl has loops and half circles in it.
Like this..


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Just beautiful!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

So beautiful! Love the virus pattern.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Sold!!


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Who ever gets that shawl is so lucky. I hope if you ever make another one I can buy it. Great job....


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I make them constantly!
I am addicted.
I can no longer just sit and relax, I must have a hook and yarn in pretty colors in my hands.
The next one should be finished in a day or two..
I plan on getting a lot of work done tomorrow.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

chickenista said:


> Nope.
> Not a virus.
> I did one last spring in deep scarlet red though.
> The virus shawl has loops and half circles in it.
> Like this..


I love how you You hung up the unused ball on the line next to it. Like you were sad the yarn ran low and could not continue on and on...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Chickenista, your shawls are so pretty. I like your red virus shawl. That pattern is one I do when I just want to keep my hands busy and my mind not too much involved.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> Chickenista, your shawls are so pretty. I like your red virus shawl. That pattern is one I do when I just want to keep my hands busy and my mind not too much involved.


 
Yep.
It is very good for that.
Just a happy repeat..and repeat..and repeat..


----------

